# Blue/Neon Blue? snowboard pants



## Guest

i think DC did a pant that color this year.

EDIT: i can't seem to find it online but i'm sure i saw it in a shop this year. the pants were their "turqouise" color.


----------



## Guest

Eh. if all else fails. Couldn't you just use procion mx dye?


----------



## Guest

yea, dc might have had some pants like that. I know for sure they have some boots like that (orange and neon blue/turquoise super park boots), because I am actually planning on getting some in the next week or so.


I found out that there are pants to match the boots, haven't been able to find them yet


ok, here are the boots...
08 dc boot super park boa turquoise orange glow

now you see the design on the orange part of the boots? Well the pants have the same design, except the color pattern is reversed, so there mainly turquoise and then all those little faces or whatever they are, are orange.

sorry i couldn't give you a direct link to the pants but at least you have an idea of what your looking for, that is, if thats the color that you are talking about (of course the turquoise on the pants is the same color turquoise that it is all over the boot.)

I saw a few people wearing the pants in the dc mtn lab 1.5 video (which you can find split up into 6 different parts on youtube). Thats the only place I have seen them, but I haven't really looked for them in specific anywhere.


----------



## Guest

Moda3 Store - Pants - FARAD - P PANT [lala]

i think this is what your talking about?


----------



## Guest

wow, i actually like those.


----------



## Guest

ecave84 said:


> Moda3 Store - Pants - FARAD - P PANT [lala]
> 
> i think this is what your talking about?


yea! thats exactly what I am talking about! I like them a lot too. If I actually needed pants right now, I would defiantly pick those up.

btw, they have a jacket to match it too. so they have jacket, pants, and boots, and take a look at the whole color scheme and design and take a guess at who designed them (at least I am pretty sure he did, read it somewhere and defiantly makes sense.) 
lol, Rene Rene


----------



## Guest

I personally think it looks gross lol.

I just want solid thanks.


----------



## Guest

Bonfire Fusion Chroma Pant?


Bonfire 
or the radiant in island if you want a solid color. Just was on there website an saw these.

or there horizon pant in seahawk.










im sure if you check some other brands sites you can find some others.


----------



## Guest

EASTERN BOARDER : STORE : SNOWBOARD OUTERWEAR : PANTS MEN'S : SPECIAL BLEND : ANNEX EGGSHELL BLUE


----------



## Guest

JiveTalkinRobot said:


> I want a pair of pants that is that tealish neon blue color. I cannot find it anywhere, but I want it. Anyone know which pants come in this color?


okay okay i also want these pants and i am glad to say i found them there called the bonfire horizon pants you can find them by going to Bonfire Pants Bonfire Horizon Pants :cheeky4:


----------

